
Insider: Oracle has lost interest in Java - scriptproof
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2987529/java/insider-oracle-lost-interest-in-java.html
======
nowprovision
Oracle probably doesn't have a great product story for Java and the JVM to
sell to investors so losing direct interest isn't surprising, but given its
close integration with many of their ecosystems as long as they continue to
put a dozen awesome engineers into advancing the JVM and Java ecoysystem we
all still win. Other large players like Azul and IBM also continue to push the
JVM forward. Referring specifically to the language can Java evolve much
further after 9? Other languages targeting the JVM such as Clojure, Scala,
JRuby continue to gain traction so its all good.

~~~
ecspike
They probably lost interest once they realized that Android/Google wouldn't
give them the giant payday they wanted.

------
CmonDev
Not too late to switch to a very similar yet well-improved open-source
language that was created and is being actively maintained by same company:

[https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn](https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn)

------
lightlyused
Put it on github and let the community care for it. Please.

------
stephenr
So Oracle has caught up with the rest of the world then?

~~~
peterashford
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

------
RexRollman
Oracle can burn in hell. Least anyone forget, they are pursing a line of
attack against Android that, if successful, would seriously harm programming
and reverse engineering.

I encourage everyone to avoid Oracle where possible.

------
brento
I wish they would have mentioned what languages the company is using instead
of Java. I would think they would at least have an interest in maintaining it,
especially since I'm guessing a company that size couldn't have moved
everything they support away from Java yet.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I wish they would have mentioned what languages the company is using instead
> of Java.

This isn't about them being uninterested in _using_ Java, its about them being
uninterested in _sharing_ Java with their competitors or being responsive to
other users' needs in the community when it comes to developing Java.

Oracle's use of Java internally -- and developing Java in ways that serve
Oracle's own uses -- doesn't seem to be at issue.

OTOH, its based on a single note from an anonymous "former high-ranking Java
official", so I'm not sure how much credence I'd give it. It fits with a lot
of what people think -- for some good reasons -- about Oracle's attitude
toward open source generally, but any "former high-ranking Java official" with
a personal axe to grind with Oracle would recognize that opportunity.

~~~
mbfg
The article reads like they are really talking about Java EE, not java itself.

I'm not suggesting i buy either argument.

------
sogen
bulls#it, their stuff is so pricey they are way too happy to continue selling
it.

------
dhimes
At least in my limited world view Oracle deserves praise when it comes to how
they handled the open source stuff. I'm sure there is room for criticism, but
they could have been complete assholes and they weren't.

~~~
pgaddict
You mean like killing OpenSolaris or sidelining the JCP, for example?

~~~
dhimes
Yes, of course, that's exactly what I mean. Sheesh.

~~~
coldtea
So what do you mean, then?

Because that, and the Android/Java lawsuit are anything but praiseworthy.

If they've done any minor good in dealing with open source, it pales with
comparison to those kind of offenses...

~~~
dhimes
I am glad they didn't shut down access to java and mysql. But after your and
pgaddict's comments I did a little browsing and see what you mean. They
haven't exactly been stellar.

